# How does a mortgage affect credit?



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

A broker told me that a mortgage does not usually show up on a credit report and doesn't help establish a credit history.
Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I can confirm that a mortgage does not show up on a credit report - at least a Trans Union or an Equifax report.
Don't recall Experian, haven't used them for a while.

However, in the US, a mortgage _does_ show up on a credit report.

I can't say if it impacts a FICO credit score or not.
I'm pretty sure that missing mortgage payments or defaulting on a mortgage will affect a person's credit report and score.


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## MRT (Apr 8, 2013)

Did something change over the past 18 months or so? If not, mortgages do indeed show up on a credit report, including Equifax. They never used to be posted, but this changed at least several years ago. 

AFAIK, a traditional first mortgage (non-HELOC, I mean) doesn't weigh as heavily on the score as other credit items. It tends to be a benefit for consumers as a mortgage is generally the last credit item that someone will pay late or default upon, so simply paying your mortgage would boost your score. 

It was about time that this happened, as lenders had trouble discovering if someone already owned and mortgaged another property, and they could just leave it off a credit application.

If something has changed over the past year and a half, and they are no longer listed, then my apologies...


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mortgages started reporting about 2007 and I can confirm recently I pulled a copy of my credit and all my mortgages and credit lines show on my bureau. One thing I learned is rather than set a permanent increase on your mortgage payments ,manually apply them yourself or anyone doing a credit check will assume your obligation is the higher payment.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Marina that's great advice. 
It's what I've been doing all along, but not for your reasoning.


----------



## dougboswell (Oct 25, 2010)

Not all lenders report mortgage payments to Equifax or Transunion. If you have a line of credit registered against the property then this will show up. It is up to the individual lender whether to report it or not.


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.fcac-acfc.gc.ca/eng/resources/publications/budgetMoneyMgmt/CreditReportScore/PDF/UnderstandingYourCreditReport_eng.pdf
Is my mortgage included in my credit report?
Your mortgage information and your history of mortgage payments *may *appear in your credit report and *may *count count toward your credit score. This depends on the practices of each credit reporting agency.
A home equity line of credit that is added to your mortgage will be treated as part of your mortgage for your credit report. If your home equity line of credit is a separate account from your mortgage, it can be reported separately

Glad they have such a transparent policy. :stupid:


----------

